# Pièces jointes e-mail ?



## iValentin (18 Juillet 2010)

Salut ! 

Je voulais savoir si on pouvait joindre des fichiers dans les mails sur l'iPad ( je suis sur Gmail ) ?


Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Gwen (18 Juillet 2010)

iValentin a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Je voulais savoir si on pouvait joindre des fichiers dans les mails sur l'iPad ( je suis sur Gmail ) ?
> 
> ...



Ça dépend du type de fichier. C'est l'application qui gère le fichier qui crée la pièce jointe. L'application de gestion de photo pour les images, GoodReader (en option) pour les PDF et tout document lisible par lui, etc.


----------



## iValentin (19 Juillet 2010)

D'accord,, merci.

Et pour envoyer des musiques, par quelle app je peux passer stp ?


Merci beaucoup.
Valentin.


----------



## Gwen (19 Juillet 2010)

Je n'en connais pas, et tu ne dois pas pouvoir, car la musique tu la transfert de ton ordi, donc, tu dois déjà l'avoir chez toi. Et comme ce n'est pas légal de partager la musique avec d'autre personne, cette fonction est bridée. Logique.

En plus, c'est lourd de la musique.


----------



## iValentin (19 Juillet 2010)

D'accord, merci quand même.


----------

